# Can a CVC22350 speeding ticket affect my insurance premium?



## blazingbeat (Sep 9, 2003)

This is my only ticket in the past 5 years, I have AAA auto insurance, live in Southern California. Does anyone know if my insurance premium will go up if I just pay the ticket and leave that 1 point on my record for 3 years? Of course I have the urge to hire an attorney and fight this BS ticket, but $580 for trial by declaration / $1800 for personal appearance.. ouch. And No, I cannot attend traffic school because I just did it last month  I really have to be more careful from now on.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

actually, if you talk to insurance people it's unlikely, the only way they'll know is if they run a check on you and the bottom line is it would cost them big $$$ to check on everyone, so they don't, the key is not to pop up on their radar screen; renew and pay on time, no address change, etc.

the only reason to go to that extreme is if it means the difference between losing your license or not due to excessive points or something


----------



## blazingbeat (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for your response TeamM3! So in theory, even 1 point on driving record could potentially increase my auto insurance premium :banghead:; *HOWEVER*, as long as my record is relatively clean AND I always pay my annual renewal on time, I should be okay?


----------



## THEOLDMAN (Jan 25, 2005)

AAA raised my insurance a few dollars per month for 2 years when I got a 10MPH over ticket here in Michigan. I was 48 or 49 at the time. The State Police Trooper was nice to me because he had clocked me at over 90 and wrote me for 10 over in a 70 zone on the X-way.


----------

